# Genetic testing



## sydaloka (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone out there has done genetic testing on the eggs and what they learnt. I also wonder if anyone has looked into ccrm in colorado.

Thanks

Me 41


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes did polar body biopsy at Instituto Marques feel free to pm


----------

